
Harvard Museums Releases Online Catalogue of 32,000 Bauhaus Works - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/793507/harvard-museums-releases-online-catalogue-of-32000-bauhaus-works
======
zorpner
_The collection features work from the likes of Mies van der Rohe, Bertrand
Goldberg, Marcel Breuer, and Bauhaus-founder Walter Gropius himself..._

It's unfortunate that this article doesn't take a moment to call out that
Gropius stole a huge number of those photographs from Lucia Moholy:
[http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/photo-credit-
negatives...](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/photo-credit-negatives-
bauhaus/)

~~~
Finnucane
The site lists 53 items by Lucia Moholy, so not really a huge part of the
collection.

------
SteveLAnderson
Just go straight to the Harvard Museums site -
[http://www.harvardartmuseums.org/tour/the-
bauhaus](http://www.harvardartmuseums.org/tour/the-bauhaus)

~~~
thowfaraway
Classic example of what's bad about modern web site design. 1.5MB of
javascript and misc overhead with a spinner over a blank page to load < 1KB of
text and 5 small thumbnails.

~~~
platz
I'm sure it looks great on an iMac (that's all artists and designers use,
right?)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Looks okay on an iMac. Loads very slowly. Has poor navigation - doesn't keep
your place if you click on an item and then click Back.

The content is absolutely fascinating, but I wish the images weren't just
thumbnails.

~~~
platz
click to view the image url and you'll find you can strip off the parameters
to get a bigger image

------
furytrader
I don't see "Bela Lugosi's Dead" anywhere ...

~~~
at-fates-hands
Have an upvote for an obscure Music reference.

------
mms1973
When I lived in East Germany in 1998/99, I mentioned the Bauhaus in Dassau to
my Germans friends (university professors) and they would not have a clue
about it.

